
Ask HN: Resources for static websites in 2017? - haiku_ist
I&#x27;m using Python to render a static personal website. It&#x27;s been a while since I&#x27;ve done this kind of work, so are there any tools, resources or useful links you can give to someone building a completely static site in 2017?<p>Thank you.
======
xxdesmus
so, uh, it's 2018. Just sayin'

[https://www.staticgen.com/](https://www.staticgen.com/) "Top Open-Source
Static Site Generators" [https://github.com/agarrharr/awesome-static-website-
services](https://github.com/agarrharr/awesome-static-website-services)

~~~
haiku_ist
Ah damnit. I'm still writing 2017 on everything. Thanks!

